# Availability of LPG in Ireland?



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Can anyone tell me anything about the availability of LPG in Ireland? Friends of my son, who live in Italy, are travelling there in their newly acquired motorhome in June and would be grateful for any info Are there, for instance, any websites which give details of availability? 

Thanks a lot

Chris


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Try this http://www.golpg.co.uk/station/county/2848 
Chasper


----------



## BHappy (Mar 23, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about the availability of LPG in Ireland? Friends of my son, who live in Italy, are travelling there in their newly acquired motorhome in June and would be grateful for any info Are there, for instance, any websites which give details of availability?
> Hi, there are plenty of outlets but a few blank spots . This site gives youall the info for Ireland , North & South
> http://www.ilpga.ie/autogas-outlets.php
> Brian
> ...


----------

